# Stately Carter Hall



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I wish I had known about Carter Hall in my previous incarnation as a Dunhill Tinman and full bore Latakia addict. It would have made for a nice (and inexpensive) change in the rotation, but in those innocent years during and after college, I doubt if they even sold it where I bought my tobacco, never mind whether I might have tainted my pipes with it or not.

My father would buy pound cans of tobacco at the Base Exchange -- probably for no more than a couple bucks in those days -- sometimes Edgeworth Ready Rubbed, sometimes Sir Walter Raleigh, sometimes Half & Half, and sometimes Carter Hall. Naturally, I wouldn't be smoking any of THAT stuff when I was young! Silly me. You can't tell a kid anything, especially one who thinks Balkan Sobranie and Nightcap are practically the only things worth lighting up. He was smart enough to avoid a waste of time like that in any case, so it took me 50 years to discover Carter Hall.

I won't say Carter Hall will knock your socks off. It won't send you swooning with overwhelming flavor or spin your head with a massive nicotine hit, but it certainly won't hurt your tongue any. It isn't pretty like a lovely flake or like the beautifully mottled ribbon of the froo-froo blends. It sits there in a pile of pieces in the can, nondescript, unassuming, as if it started as ribbon but was diced on a cutting board with a chef knife, perhaps to add to a soup. The scent isn't mysterious or noteworthy, merely fresh like walking in the produce aisle at the grocery store.

In the pipe, it packs and burns easily and has a lot in common with the Prince. All tobacco, all the time. Tasty and mild. It has very little room note to speak of; what there is could only really bother those who have anti-smoking bumper stickers on their SUVs. 

Carter Hall stands like one of those grand old buildings, made of substantial stone and good wood, built with skills long lost to prefabricated structures and prestressed concrete. It's a wonder they still make it and more a wonder that it's still good. Perhaps it was better in years gone by, but I wouldn't know. It's still good enough for me.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

freestoke said:


> I wish I had known about Carter Hall in my previous incarnation as a Dunhill Tinman and full bore Latakia addict. It would have made for a nice (and inexpensive) change in the rotation,


I feel the same about Half & Half. Great inexpensive smoke that isn't overbearing.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

owaindav said:


> I feel the same about Half & Half. Great inexpensive smoke that isn't overbearing.


Another of the OTCs I have yet to try, but will. Sir Walter Raleigh is also resting on the shelf unopened, but I'll get to it when either the Prince or CH runs out. There really are a few nice OTCs out there, at least four that I'm pretty sure of, with H&H being on that short list. Too bad Edgeworth isn't around any more. Apparently my father knew what he was doing! Whodathunkit?


----------



## Diodon nepheligina (Nov 5, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Apparently my father knew what he was doing! Whodathunkit?


Reminds me of one of my favorite sayings:

"When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years." ~ Mark Twain

And I agree with you wholeheartedly about the overlooked nature of some of the old OTC standbys. I have big tubs of PA, CH, H&H, and Granger. I'm on my second pouch of SWR and odds are this one will make the grade to tub status as well.

I really enjoyed reading this (and all of your posts). You are a skilled wordsmith, my friend. :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks a bunch, TJ! Glad you're enjoying them!


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I can't found most of the OTC here in California in pouch form save for Prince Albert. 
most drugstores clerks look at you weird when you ask for pipe tobacco heh
but I think I will grab a pouch of Carter Hall the next time I order, just soo i can get the free shipping
troy


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Last time I smoked CH (in a cob - what a great combo) a couple of people turned around and said, "That smells really nice."

It is also almost as universal a blending agent as 5100.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Mister Moo said:


> It is also almost as universal a blending agent as 5100.


Really should have thought of that in both the PA and this review. You can mix either one with just about anything, as far as I can tell. I like to cut an aromatic with them, because almost all aromatics are like high octane liquor, better "thinned" a bit. A little splash of perique on either one is like a twist of pepper on a simple soup.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

i think it's great somebody finally put carter hall on this review. i myself enjoy it, but another tobacco you want to try if you can still get it is sir walt aromatic. the word unique fits it quite nicely. out of all the tobaccos (im a va/ burley guy) this stuff gets more compliments than any other. and by the way over the counter sounds better than out of a jar


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Excellent review! Carter Hall is one of those brands that so often gets overlooked. That's okay I guess... Just means there will always be some for us that do like it.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> That's okay I guess... Just means there will always be some for us that do like it.


Think I'm going to have to break out a new tub -- as soon as I've whittled down a little of this Sir Walter Raleigh. Am I a cheap date, or what!?

Thanks, Dale!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Now that I know that tobacco doesn't _have_ to taste like a bakery or a forest fire I have been thinking about visiting some of the old time favorites of generations past (of course, I will always love aromatics and English tobaccos, but variety, variety). CH, PH and SWR primarily. These reviews are speeding that thought process along.



Diodon nepheligina said:


> Reminds me of one of my favorite sayings:
> 
> "When I was a boy of 14, my father was so ignorant I could hardly stand to have the old man around. But when I got to be 21, I was astonished at how much the old man had learned in seven years." ~ Mark Twain


Great quote! I just put that up in my classroom.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

freestoke said:


> Too bad Edgeworth isn't around any more.


Too bad indeed. Ultramag generously send me a sample and it was excellent. A delicious chocolate burley aroma. I can see why people that can afford it pay big bucks for a tin when they can find one. A great smoke!


----------

